# Natural Toys I Made



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

went to a local willow tree (pesticide free) for some fresh vines since its all new growth at this time of year so i could attempt to make willow balls and other random things. i hand wove the toys myself  very easy actually lol

well here's the toys i made! these are made out of fresh willow vines. they like eating the buds off of them lol
a swing for mango he likes it 








the tiel's toy








foot toy i made for all of them (lovies have smaller ones)








and the crude willow ball i made for munchlax









now i got some photos of the tiels playing with the new toy!
sorry its blurry... but this is dally








and tsuka
















just... cant... reach


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha they look good


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Great. I see that birds love too


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Idea I Am Stealing It! LOL I Made A Bamboo Perch But They Shredded


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

You make awesome toys


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks  i have a bamboo perch in dallys and tsukas cage. it used to be tobys. id be upset if they shredded it lol but mine done destroy perches, thank goodness. i dont expect these toys to last more than a month so im going to have to get more eventually too. i made some for the chinchillas as well as they love chewing! willow is safe for both chins and birds so we're happy. just gotta be sure its safe for cats... gylfie seems to like chewing on the scraps!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Those look cool! Im going looking for some natural branches for Aeros new cage when i get a chance  Ive got some lilac in my backyard i think i want to use. Might see if i can hunt down a willow to try and create some toys. haha thanks for the idea


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hey not a problem. anything home made of mine, if i post it, go ahead and steal the ideas


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I always steal your ideas! Those look awesome, I wander if they have willow trees in WA?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

weeping maybe, curly if you look for it (its a decorative forein tree)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.ehow.com/list_5994939_trees-washington-state.html


----------

